# Pushing U2



## goodal (Sep 12, 2014)

Has anyone else found the U2 album on your phone? I heard about it on the radio this morning and sure enough its on mine. I find this very uncool. While I don't find U2 reprehensible, I don't particularly like them, but that's not really the point. Why should Apple get to decide what gets put on my phone? What if some unscrupulous employee decides to put something really inappropriate? I have filed a complaint with Apple (alot of good that will do) and deactivated automatic downloads. I didn't even know that was there, mush less that it would allow them to put whatever they want on my phone.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 12, 2014)

they talked about that on the radio earlier this week on the Bob and Tom show. They were pissed like you that they didn't have a choice to not accept it.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

Have the Southpark people been notified of this? where is it located? I am 2 or 3 updates behind - I try and hold off at all cost..


----------



## csb (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm guessing you still haven't found what you're looking for.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

goodal said:


> Why should Apple get to decide what gets put on my phone?


MUST.........RESIST........URGE.............to respond with an Android comment.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > Why should Apple get to decide what gets put on my phone?
> ...


I'll do it for you.


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 12, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> goodal said:
> 
> 
> > Why should Apple get to decide what gets put on my phone?
> ...




I was just going to say, where is Fox, lol.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

I checked and have no U2 albums (4s).. If they wanted to put some good music on it I would be okay with a free album or two..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 12, 2014)

Either way though, I call BS if Apple is forcing that on users. I don't see that going over well so even if they tried it for a little while, the mass opposition in the long run would likely have them re-thinking that some.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 12, 2014)

I know right cause Google is just the worlds choir boy...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 12, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Here's the supposed fix:

http://gizmodo.com/apple-just-made-it-easier-to-delete-that-free-u2-album-1634933594


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## cement (Sep 23, 2014)

holy crap, apple just put $12 worth of free music on my wife's phone. damn them!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 23, 2014)

I wouldn't say it's worth anything...


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2014)

I love how they are now playing what is seemingly a 2 minute long U2 commercial for Apple amidst all of the backlash from this B.S. It really emphasized just how much U2 sucks.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

Just think of all that money U2 could be using to fight global climate change!!!!


----------



## csb (Sep 23, 2014)

Is it getting better, or do you feel the same?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

the same


----------



## MetsFan (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2014)

just imagine if they had given out a free album like Van Halen-1984 people would be frolicking in the streets!

I really hope South Park has time to add this to their current season, cause they hate U2


----------



## YMZ PE (Sep 24, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> just imagine if they had given out a free album like Van Halen-1984 people would be frolicking in the streets!
> 
> I really hope South Park has time to add this to their current season, cause they hate U2


I thought they specifically hated Bono (but who don't).


----------

